# Big Ambulance!



## lightsandsirens5

Check this thing out! I found it while I was looking at the Mt. Horeb, WI. FD website.

http://fdmh.org/FDMH%20Galleries/FDMH%20Trucks/Rescue%2040/index.html


----------



## medic417

Must be compensating for lack of actual EMS.  What a waste of tax payer money.


----------



## sdemtb

Does it do anything special? Like Medic417 said, looks like a waste of money.


----------



## Sasha

medic417 said:


> Must be compensating for lack of actual EMS.  What a waste of tax payer money.



What an assumption you make! And you know what happens when you assume, right?

I have seen rescues that HAVE to be big due to what they carry or what they do. Mobile ICUs, mobile NICU, critical care truck, bariatric trucks.


----------



## VentMedic

Doesn't everyone have a few trucks like that?

Or, is it just those of us in Fire-EMS states?


----------



## sdemtb

Sasha said:


> I have seen rescues that HAVE to be big due to what they carry or what they do. Mobile ICUs, mobile NICU, critical care truck, bariatric trucks.



See, thats the only reason I could see for having such a large vehicle especially if you're out somewhere where you would need to stabilize a pt. before a long transport.


----------



## firecoins

sdemtb said:


> Does it do anything special? Like Medic417 said, looks like a waste of money.



Yes, that what is special about it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

Sasha said:


> What an assumption you make! And you know what happens when you assume, right?
> 
> I have seen rescues that HAVE to be big due to what they carry or what they do. Mobile ICUs, mobile NICU, critical care truck, bariatric trucks.



I dunno what it does.

I do know that my football coach used to say that if you assume something, it makes an *** out of you and me.


----------



## marineman

I'm not familiar with Mt. Horeb specifically but I would assume that rig carries extrication equipment and other firefighting gear that I'm not familiar with in addition to it's function as an ambulance. I looked at the web site and they only provide BLS ambulance service so if that thing only functions as a BLS rig there must be a lot of empty space inside.

Also note that Mr. Horeb is an exceptionally well off suburb of Madison, WI. Several volunteer departments in that area have nicer equipment than most full time stations due to the financial status of the town they serve. Residents in those areas almost expect those things and would be apalled if you showed up in an old squeaky wheeled coach.

If you want to see another incredible area here's a youtube video of a brand new station built in Middleton, WI which is again a fairly wealthy suburb of Madison. They sent out application packets to every certified paramedic in the state and are only hiring 6 but I'm assuming they've had a great response. The fire chief worked for chicago fire years ago so everything they have is modeled exactly after what chicago has. They don't have that big of an ambulance but their station is unbelievable. Also on an unrelated note they are one of 4 fire stations in WI that still has a pole.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAeJuv0SjuE


----------



## lightsandsirens5

marineman said:


> Also note that Mr. Horeb is an exceptionally well off suburb of Madison, WI. Several volunteer departments in that area have nicer equipment than most full time stations due to the financial status of the town they serve. Residents in those areas almost expect those things and would be apalled if you showed up in an old squeaky wheeled coach.



I could tell they were well off when I looked at there squad! It has 4 mech sirens on it! Overkill???


----------



## medic417

Sasha said:


> What an assumption you make! And you know what happens when you assume, right?
> 
> I have seen rescues that HAVE to be big due to what they carry or what they do. Mobile ICUs, mobile NICU, critical care truck, bariatric trucks.




I actually I read their site it is none of the above.  Again they are compensating for lack of real EMS.  And I stand by my statement that it is a waste of a lot of money.  

My ambulances are MICU and are either type I or III's. No need for a monster truck to do EMS.  Their unit is not even specially designed for mass cassualtys.  Its basically a standard patient compartment on a big truck.  Guess it makes them feel like they are real Medics.


----------



## emtfarva

medic417 said:


> I actually I read their site it is none of the above.  Again they are compensating for lack of real EMS.  And I stand by my statement that it is a waste of a lot of money.
> 
> My ambulances are MICU and are either type I or III's. No need for a monster truck to do EMS.  Their unit is not even specially designed for mass cassualtys.  Its basically a standard patient compartment on a big truck.  Guess it makes them feel like they are real Medics.



they probaly staff it with 4-6 persons. don't have to send out a engine with them.


----------



## medic417

emtfarva said:


> they probaly staff it with 4-6 persons. don't have to send out a engine with them.



LOL.  They probably only use it for parades.


----------



## marineman

medic417 said:


> LOL.  They probably only use it for parades.



Are you kidding, if we could afford one like that we would have people sleeping in it so they could ride on it if a call did come out. I'm sure that rig is the first one out of the house when the tones drop.


----------



## medic417

marineman said:


> Are you kidding, if we could afford one like that we would have people sleeping in it so they could ride on it if a call did come out. I'm sure that rig is the first one out of the house when the tones drop.



Nope I bet the leader of the Vollies saves it for his special parade ride.


----------



## Sasha

Just because someone happens to be a fire fighter as well doesn't mean they are not really EMTs or Medics and it doesn't make them bad ones.

A majority of Florida is EMS based fire service. Does that mean we have very little real EMS? Even though we are able to provide 100% ALS 911 response and we have some very progressive protocols?

I'm being precepted by fire medics, and they are by far better medics than the 911 medics at my old service.


----------



## PotatoMedic

There used to be a fire department that used fire engines to transport patients.  They had a lift to place them in the cab and were licensed to transport.  I believe they did that before private EMS was in town and started to transport for them (when all the aid cars are being used).  My guess just by looking at the photos that I saw would be that it is a rescue rig that probably carries a lot of EMS supplies and rescue supplies.  Heck my local department has a medical supply unit that I doubt has ever been used except in training (if that).


----------



## daedalus

VentMedic said:


> Doesn't everyone have a few trucks like that?
> 
> Or, is it just those of us in Fire-EMS states?



Burbank City Fire, Culver City Fire, and Beverly Hills City Fire (all inside LA County and are themselves cities that are islands surrounded by the City of LA) all have trucks like the OP, but they are lacking everywhere else.


What a waste


----------



## Airwaygoddess

OMG I would be afraid to drive that thing!  Too dang big!!


----------



## tydek07

Holy crap-o-la!

Thats all I have to say


----------



## RESQ_5_1

I noticed there was another Ambulance right next to it. And, that one is still larger than any of the ones we use. And yet, somehow, we manage just fine. Is it possible that this service serves a very rural area and they need that much equipment? If they are less than 15 minutes from a major trauma center and don't do any special IFT's, then I would have to agree that it seems to be more of a showpiece. Something pretty to show the public to make everyone feel better. 

None of our EMS providers in my region are FF/EMS. But, still very competent medics. Actually, the vast majority of our FF's are barely first aiders. But, I always feel better when I see them roll on scene. Especially when it comes to a few extra pairs of hands (not necessarily lift assist). But, as we found out this morning, none of them know how our stretcher works. 

I guess if you have the money to spend on big toys though, might as well get as many of them as you can.


----------



## medicdan

RESQ, I also learned that some of the FFs in my area cant work the stretchers-- very funny... because they are all EMTs who have never worked on an ambulance... 

I guess a part of rationalizing that cost is figuring out hoe many calls it goes on a year. Someone said it is staffed with 4-6 FF/EMTs-- is that true? Or does it roll with 4-5 FFs, and one EMT? Does this roll on non-medical calls? Does it function that as heavy rescue, that just happens also to transport a patient...? Does anyone know anybody who works for that dept, or can find out more information? 

How much does that beast cost? I would love to see their fuel costs!


----------



## TransportJockey

That thing is bigger than some of the Engines locally!


----------



## lightsandsirens5

emt.dan said:


> RESQ, I also learned that some of the FFs in my area cant work the stretchers-- very funny... because they are all EMTs who have never worked on an ambulance...
> 
> I guess a part of rationalizing that cost is figuring out hoe many calls it goes on a year. Someone said it is staffed with 4-6 FF/EMTs-- is that true? Or does it roll with 4-5 FFs, and one EMT? Does this roll on non-medical calls? Does it function that as heavy rescue, that just happens also to transport a patient...? Does anyone know anybody who works for that dept, or can find out more information?
> 
> How much does that beast cost? I would love to see their fuel costs!



There is a phone # and email address on their site. I recently talked to their chief about one of their engines. My fire district is looking at a similar one. He was very helpful and gave me all kinds of info.


----------



## burninghalogen

Wow, have fun maneuvering that thing on a small street or in and out of driveways...


----------



## jrm818

Good lord, I bet there are still 2, 3 patients easy who are still lost wandering around in that beast.  Maybe some day they'll find the way out...

But still..someone's is always bigger....

http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/06/phat-ambulance.jpg


----------



## Airwaygoddess

*Good grief!!!!!*



jrm818 said:


> Good lord, I bet there are still 2, 3 patients easy who are still lost wandering around in that beast.  Maybe some day they'll find the way out...
> 
> But still..someone's is always bigger....
> 
> http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/06/phat-ambulance.jpg



WOW!!


----------



## marineman

RESQ_5_1 said:


> I noticed there was another Ambulance right next to it. And, that one is still larger than any of the ones we use. And yet, somehow, we manage just fine. Is it possible that this service serves a very rural area and they need that much equipment? If they are less than 15 minutes from a major trauma center and don't do any special IFT's, then I would have to agree that it seems to be more of a showpiece. Something pretty to show the public to make everyone feel better.
> 
> None of our EMS providers in my region are FF/EMS. But, still very competent medics. Actually, the vast majority of our FF's are barely first aiders. But, I always feel better when I see them roll on scene. Especially when it comes to a few extra pairs of hands (not necessarily lift assist). But, as we found out this morning, none of them know how our stretcher works.
> 
> I guess if you have the money to spend on big toys though, might as well get as many of them as you can.




They aren't that rural, running hot maybe 15 minutes from one of the best hospitals in the state. That bigger one I believe is their heavy rescue that happens to double as an ambulance. They don't do any IFT's it's a volunteer response area and it's only EMT-B level so nearly no medical supplies are needed. In a volunteer area like that I could see the benefit of only needing to staff 1 rig to have all your needs met rather than getting 2 guys on the ambulance plus an engine or rescue for the other equipment needed.


----------



## rescuepoppy

I guess it's true what I have always heard.  You just can't hide money.


----------



## medic417

Just a waste of money.  Hopefully the community that provides the money for this expensive crap is happily oblivious to the fact that actually do not even have ALS, that basically this is a high dollar taxi.


----------



## karaya

medic417 said:


> Just a waste of money.


 
Yes, we hear you.  You've told us three times in this thread that it is a waste of money.


----------



## Scout

hazmat?
heavy rescue?
MCI? has it got 4 cots? extra supplies for major incident?


----------



## medic417

Scout said:


> hazmat?
> heavy rescue?
> MCI? has it got 4 cots? extra supplies for major incident?



No its just an ambulance.  The actual patient compartment is not much bigger than a type one.  It actually has very little supplies as it is only BLS.

Oh and before I forget just for karaya its a waste of money.


----------



## Scout

medic417 said:


> No its just an ambulance..



Source?

Blah di Blah Blah


----------



## karaya

I don't think we've seen anything that clearly identifies just how this truck is used. On their web-site both ambulances are labeled as Rescue. So my guess is these are double duty rigs? Since they are volunteer, you can load up an EMS crew along with rescue and head to the accident scene. Extrication equipment is there with the ambulance. This type of setup is not completely unheard of.

But these guys have got some money! A very well funded volunteer organization indeed. They have millions of dollars worth of pumpers, rescue trucks, a huge squad truck and a 102' ladder tower.

A rich history with what seems to be strong community support.


----------



## marineman

Enough speculation, I fired off an e-mail to them tonight to see what they say about it. I'll post any reply I get.


----------



## PotatoMedic

karaya said:


> ... A rich history with what seems to be strong community support.



Plus the occasional grant or two (hundred).


----------



## lightsandsirens5

marineman said:


> Enough speculation, I fired off an e-mail to them tonight to see what they say about it. I'll post any reply I get.



Any reply yet?


----------



## TheAfterAffect

Thats actually about the size of my towns Old Rescue truck from what I've been told. 

Our new one I've posted on here before, Its a good deal bigger then that with a Patient Care compartment used primarily for PT Care and Rehab of Firefighters and EMS personnel on large scale scenes. Its also got a Mobile Command Center used to dispatch out ambulances and for comms during MCI's. Not to mention it carries all of our Heavy Rescue Equipment, Rope Rescue Equipment and a SCBA Re-filling station on board. 

Ours rolls fairly often and it gets its use, Even for a Volly squad. We are very proud of it within our town, and the surrounding towns.




medic417 said:


> No its just an ambulance.  The actual patient compartment is not much bigger than a type one.  It actually has very little supplies as it is only BLS.
> 
> Oh and before I forget just for karaya its a waste of money.



And wow, Your just a freaking downer aren't you? So because it doesn't have the Label of ALS anywhere on it, or a few more supplies that you consider to be necessary its therefore labeled as a waste of money?

Usually these items are used to run rescue tools on Highways for large scale MVA's, which believe it or not, happen ALOT! And theres no need for ALS supplies aboard, because what do you know, ALS is already on scene by the time the PT's are extricated, boarded, collared, and loaded into the rig, ALS Does their assessment in the back of the truck and the rig rolls. 

The other use for these Heavy Rescues are as Mobile Command Centers/Rehab Units during MCI's. Again, NO NEED FOR ALS ITEMS! So yet again its proven its worth. Just because you don't see a use for it doesn't mean no one has a use for it. As I stated above we use ours VERY often and it gets the job done perfectly.




Scout said:


> hazmat?
> heavy rescue?
> MCI? has it got 4 cots? extra supplies for major incident?



From the looks of it, It probably has the same equipment ours has, Of Course they could have packed it very differently, but this is just a guess based on our own Rescue. 

Its used for heavy rescue, so it has all the rescue equipment, Since they are an FD they may have HazMat Gear aboard also, Ours doesn't yet it has Rope Rescue gear and a Mobile Command Center. 

4 cots? I wouldn't go that far, Probably one regular Cot, and a Bench Cot. Definitely has extra supplies, Probably around 10-15 Backboards, boxes of Collars, Large quantities of O2 bottles, maybe an SCBA Filling station for Fire jobs. 


Again this is mostly speculation based upon my own rescue and the similarities between the two.


----------



## medic417

TheAfterAffect said:


> Thats actually about the size of my towns Old Rescue truck from what I've been told.
> 
> Our new one I've posted on here before, Its a good deal bigger then that with a Patient Care compartment used primarily for PT Care and Rehab of Firefighters and EMS personnel on large scale scenes. Its also got a Mobile Command Center used to dispatch out ambulances and for comms during MCI's. Not to mention it carries all of our Heavy Rescue Equipment, Rope Rescue Equipment and a SCBA Re-filling station on board.
> 
> Ours rolls fairly often and it gets its use, Even for a Volly squad. We are very proud of it within our town, and the surrounding towns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And wow, Your just a freaking downer aren't you? So because it doesn't have the Label of ALS anywhere on it, or a few more supplies that you consider to be necessary its therefore labeled as a waste of money?
> 
> Usually these items are used to run rescue tools on Highways for large scale MVA's, which believe it or not, happen ALOT! And theres no need for ALS supplies aboard, because what do you know, ALS is already on scene by the time the PT's are extricated, boarded, collared, and loaded into the rig, ALS Does their assessment in the back of the truck and the rig rolls.
> 
> The other use for these Heavy Rescues are as Mobile Command Centers/Rehab Units during MCI's. Again, NO NEED FOR ALS ITEMS! So yet again its proven its worth. Just because you don't see a use for it doesn't mean no one has a use for it. As I stated above we use ours VERY often and it gets the job done perfectly.



Thank you have a nice day.   I will disagree about the ALS need and even the truck need but will not waste my time with more detail.


----------



## TheAfterAffect

So you will simply disagree without helping to educate and possibly persuade others to your cause by discussing your opinion and giving educated, reasonable, and well informed information as to why you feel this way?

So much for Education Advocate as your title suggests eh?


----------



## karaya

Uh huh, I hear a door getting ready to be slammed on this thread!


----------



## redcrossemt

...but I wanted to find out what the department that owns it says about it and its usefulness!


----------



## HasTy

So I was talking with some friends who work not far from Mount Horeb and apparenly it is a very well off town. The townsfolk would cringe if they saw a rig that was just a regular leader or wheeled coach ambulance. They are of the mind set that everything big is better.


----------



## Hal9000

*If they have the money*

Good for them to have big stuff.  Is it absolutely necessary?  Probably not.  Could there be something more efficient?  Probably.  Is it wrong to have something so big?  Nah.  Probably safer in a wreck.  Town likes it.  

I work for a very large company which is often in trouble.  I get tired of being cramped in tiny little vans, honestly.  I also work for a smaller service, and we have nicer ambulances.  They're much easier to work on and have plenty of supplies, and I bet they are safer, especially in the head strike zone.  I like the mods of that service.  Could we do it in something smaller?  Yeah. 

On the other hand, we are concerned about budget stuff, so rescue vehicles are separate.  We carry less weight and gear each time, which saves money.  We don't need a gazillion spineboards on every scene.  If there is something that needs a rescue rig, it will be sent, and it can act as a full-blown ambulance.

The only concern I'd have with that ambulance is that it might have a hard time getting to some scenes, but I bet it isn't a primary truck.  

I can't say that I have a problem with what they have if they have the money.  It's a bit gaudy and semi-truckish, but I bet it's nicer in the back than a van.


----------



## medicdan

Okay, I am not going to going to argue cost v. use, but more of an environmental angle.
I applaud this company carrying MCI, HazMat, Incident Command equipment, etc, power to them. I am interested in how often they use this specialized equipment, as opposed to just a BLS medical calls. As someone indicated, this truck may carry heavy rescue equipment, extra SCBA tanks, or even a compressor. Does this equipment need to roll on medical calls. Do they need to pay for the fuel and maintenance to cart this stuff around town, if it isnt being used. 

Wouldn't they be better off with a less sizable ambulance in addition to a SUV (with mobile command post, if they wish), and a set of trailers, that can be specialized. Maybe one for MCIs (Boards, blankets, etc,), another for HazMat, that can be deployed with the SUV? Let it all be pulled by the Chief SUVs, I dont care. 

Am I making sense? Lower Fuel Costs+Specialized mobilization=cost savings, and the wealthy town can visit the new shiny trailers as often as they wish.


----------



## Hal9000

emt.dan said:


> Okay, I am not going to going to argue cost v. use, but more of an environmental angle.
> I applaud this company carrying MCI, HazMat, Incident Command equipment, etc, power to them. I am interested in how often they use this specialized equipment, as opposed to just a BLS medical calls. As someone indicated, this truck may carry heavy rescue equipment, extra SCBA tanks, or even a compressor. Does this equipment need to roll on medical calls. Do they need to pay for the fuel and maintenance to cart this stuff around town, if it isnt being used.
> 
> Wouldn't they be better off with a less sizable ambulance in addition to a SUV (with mobile command post, if they wish), and a set of trailers, that can be specialized. Maybe one for MCIs (Boards, blankets, etc,), another for HazMat, that can be deployed with the SUV? Let it all be pulled by the Chief SUVs, I dont care.
> 
> Am I making sense? Lower Fuel Costs+Specialized mobilization=cost savings, and the wealthy town can visit the new shiny trailers as often as they wish.




That's really what I was thinking.  If they have money to drop, I guess good for them, but I bet it could be used for other causes.  Still, it's their call.


----------



## marineman

No reply yet, volunteer department, they might not even know that they have an e-mail address. I just found out the other day that my volly department has a website but I still can't find it. If you guys get this thread shut down I'll have a CL start and lock one with the reply for those that are interested.


----------



## AZFF/EMT

Probably carries extrication gear, possibly TRT/HAZ gear, 4-5 firefighters along with associated fire gear(hand tools, saws, fan, generator, ect.). With fire based EMS these are not really a bad idea. Many places have trucks that look like this one but do not transpot and also do not have a tank or pump (called Heavy/Med rescues or Squads) So I think adding a patient transport capability is a great idea if used right. 

I wish my dept had one, maybe I will research a grant for one in the coming years.


----------



## AZFF/EMT

More I look at it the more I love it. Man I would love outfitting a truck like that. Nice medium duty ALS rescue.


----------



## Hockey

For all those that are _complaining_, I just say your jealous you cant roll in one of them.

I know I would


----------



## karaya

Okay, I just did a brief telephone interview with someone at the Mount Horeb Fire Department. Very interesting!

The Rescue 40 ambulance was purchased for around $200,000 and all of the money to purchase Rescue 40 was raised entirely through a community fund raiser. Mount Horeb does receive part of their funding from tax dollars, but according to my source, the tax rate is very low. There is a very strong community support for this fire department.

They decided on a cab over chassis which enables better maneuverability and provides a crew cab large enough to accommodate firefighters and EMT'S since this vehicle responds to all fire calls as well. Several SCBA's are kept on board to accommodate the responding firefighters.

Two H tanks are kept on board. The extra H is required to supply the eight person O2 delivery during rehab, etc. A external box that supplies an eight port manifold can be removed from the vehicle and taken to the rehab area. The O2 is supplied via a shoreline O2 reel mounted in one of the outside compartments of Rescue 40.

Very impressive setup. I'm extremely impressed with their community support as well. Something that seems to be increasingly waning these days.


----------



## MMiz

Thread re-opened, lets keep it on topic.


----------



## karaya

MMiz said:


> Thread re-opened, lets keep it on topic.


 
Thank you for giving this another chance.


----------



## medic417

It is nice to see community support.  With that kind of support and expectation they could and should have one of the highest paid services nationwide.  I know if I was one of the well to do I would demand that we be protected 24/7 ALS and as money is not a problem no problem doing that.  While this does serve several purposes I do still feel it could be accomplished in a better method.  As someone mentioned the environmental impact responding in this all the time when there is actually very few calls that actually needs all of it is way to big a footprint.  Maybe in a big system that has tons of calls that requires all the features I might get pulled over to agreeing with but in an area that actually will not use all the features I just can not despite the publics support for it agree with it.  Just my opinion not an attack.


----------



## AJ Hidell

karaya said:


> Thank you for giving this another chance.


Definitely.  I wanted to see this thread go out with a bang of mass bannings, not just fizzle out like that.


----------



## Nycxice13

Uhhm....WHy not just get a MERV?...


----------



## AJ Hidell

Nycxice13 said:


> Uhhm....WHy not just get a MERV?...


Because there's no room for 4 mechanical sirens and two bells on a MERV.

It's all about the lights and sirens in Whackerville, WI (aka. Mt. Horeb).


----------



## HasTy

AJ Hidell said:


> Because there's no room for 4 mechanical sirens and two bells on a MERV.
> 
> It's all about the lights and sirens in Whackerville, WI (aka. Mt. Horeb).



Hey just because they have to have 4 mechanical sirens does not mean that they are whackers...they have a lot of community support that's a great thing granted I feel like there has to be some better way to provide a service than big rigs but you know something if it is equipped to do the job then who are we to tell them they cant have there big shiny toys.


----------



## AJ Hidell

TylerHastings said:


> ...but you know something if it is equipped to do the job then who are we to tell them they cant have there big shiny toys.


That's the problem.  It isn't equipped to do the job.  Apparently, it's equipped to do everything except the job, lol.


----------



## ffemt8978

AJ Hidell said:


> That's the problem.  It isn't equipped to do the job.  Apparently, it's equipped to do everything except the job, lol.



It's equipped to do the job they want it to, but not the one you want it to...


----------



## HasTy

Darn you beat me to it...I have to say it sounds like it is equipped to do just about everything....


----------



## AJ Hidell

ffemt8978 said:


> It's equipped to do the job they want it to, but not the one you want it to...


Not the one their citizens need it to.


----------



## ffemt8978

AJ Hidell said:


> Not the one their citizens need it to.



Based solely on your opinion...


----------



## Jon

TylerHastings said:


> Hey just because they have to have 4 mechanical sirens does not mean that they are whackers...they have a lot of community support that's a great thing granted I feel like there has to be some better way to provide a service than big rigs but you know something if it is equipped to do the job then who are we to tell them they cant have there big shiny toys.


I just looked at their apparatus photos. We see 4 Federal Signal Q-Style siren grilles, 2 of which appear to be Q2B's mounted on top of the bumper. I've never seen multiple mechanical sirens on a truck - does anyone have any real-life experience with this and how they would be used? (powered together or alternating?).

The flush-mounted grilles on the bumper could VERY likely be the grilles that Federal Signal sells for the Electronic Q siren mounted over "standard" electronic siren speakers. Given that several of their other engines are configured with dual mechanical sirens and dual siren speakers for electronic siren(s), this would make sense, right?

That said - seems like an awful lot of sirens... but it isn't my truck, so I'm sure they had SOME reason for specing the apparatus that way.

That being said - we are an EMS forum, not a Fire forum - let's stick to the large-scale ambulance.


From what Karaya says, they seem to have justified the purchase to themselves, and likely their fundraising base - who are the most important ones, because they'll decide if the company can get another when they need to replace this one!


----------



## ILemt

OK, I had to blink a few times after I saw that website...

The world needs that Rescue/Ambulance like a fat kid needs cake.
Seems a bit extreme...then again so does most of the apparatus. 

I'm glad they can justify it, because I sure can't. 
Either from a size standpoint or from a multiple siren standpoint.


----------



## karaya

ILemt said:


> OK, I had to blink a few times after I saw that website...
> 
> The world needs that Rescue/Ambulance like a fat kid needs cake.
> Seems a bit extreme...then again so does most of the apparatus.
> 
> I'm glad they can justify it, because I sure can't.
> Either from a size standpoint or from a multiple siren standpoint.


 
You must have missed my earlier post that went into some detail as to how that truck was speced out.  It functions more than just an ambulance.  As far as the multiple mechanical sirens, that is on their Squad truck and not Rescue 40, which is the ambulance we are reviewing here.  Rescue 40 has a mechanical siren combined with electronics; not uncommon at all.

I have to admit, I too am scratching my head about the four mechanical sirens on their squad truck and I may call my source up there again and inquire about that.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

AJ Hidell said:


> Definitely.  I wanted to see this thread go out with a bang of mass bannings, not just fizzle out like that.



Gag! I didn't mean to start the next LA riot! I just thought it was a cool rig!:wacko:


----------



## ILemt

karaya said:


> You must have missed my earlier post that went into some detail as to how that truck was speced out.  It functions more than just an ambulance.  As far as the multiple mechanical sirens, that is on their Squad truck and not Rescue 40, which is the ambulance we are reviewing here.  Rescue 40 has a mechanical siren combined with electronics; not uncommon at all.
> 
> I have to admit, I too am scratching my head about the four mechanical sirens on their squad truck and I may call my source up there again and inquire about that.




No I didn't miss the fact it's multi-duty, that's why I said "rescue/ ambulance" 
Something that large is however excessive.

As to the sirens I didn't specify mechanical vs electric. I just said I didn't see the need for more then one. 

So in my opinion, they require a single mechanical, or a single electric. Not both. I also don't see the need for the automated bell.


... But in the end, I stand by what I said: I'm glad they can justify it and I am thrilled at the level of community support they enjoy.


----------



## DevilDuckie

Do you know how much a Q Siren costs?

Why in the world would you need to be so loud? That's almost the most asinine thing I've ever heard of. OMG... Complete waste of $11875.75 (I priced their siren/bell/roto-ray set up). That's what, three AED's? A couple weeks in wages?

Whether they raised the funds on their own, or not, that is a grossly negligent use of funding.


----------



## HasTy

It might be a grossly negligent use of funding but if it was raised on there own and none of the towns folk are questioning it then let them do as they choose personally I think that that set up is better than using the funds to put an engine on a Peterbilt chassis.


----------



## DevilDuckie

$11875.75.. on sirens.. is not acceptable.. That's just out of this world. Hopefully they don't ask for money too often.


----------



## karaya

DevilDuckie said:


> $11875.75.. on sirens.. is not acceptable.. That's just out of this world. Hopefully they don't ask for money too often.


 
Is not acceptable to who?  You?  So what?  It's their money and their community that supports them.  You behave as if the funds were coming out of your own pocket.  I don't think I've seen so many arm chair "experts" as I have in this thread.


----------



## ffemt8978

karaya said:


> Is not acceptable to who?  You?  So what?  It's their money and their community that supports them.  You behave as if the funds were coming out of your own pocket.  I don't think I've seen so many arm chair "experts" as I have in this thread.



I agree....People here can rant and rave about this all they want, but ultimately, that agency doesn't have to answer to any of us.

The only people they have to answer to is the people they serve...the same people that paid for it.

That rig does what they want it to do...and that's all that's important, regardless of how we feel about it.


----------



## DevilDuckie

I was just saying it's an outrageous waste of money.


----------



## ffemt8978

DevilDuckie said:


> I was just saying it's an outrageous waste of money.



And all I'm saying is that the people that paid for it don't think so.


----------



## DevilDuckie

I'm sorry.


----------



## ffemt8978

DevilDuckie said:


> I'm sorry.



Sorry for what?  You're entitled to your opinion just as I'm entitled to mine.


----------



## DevilDuckie

Yeah, but I'm not entitled to it if it makes everyone mad.


----------



## AJ Hidell

karaya said:


> Is not acceptable to who?  You?  So what?  It's their money and their community that supports them.  You behave as if the funds were coming out of your own pocket.  I don't think I've seen so many arm chair "experts" as I have in this thread.


Interesting how insults and name calling are acceptable from some members here without moderation.


----------



## DevilDuckie

I never claimed to be an expert. I'm sorry.


----------



## HasTy

DevilDuckie said:


> I never claimed to be an expert. I'm sorry.



Dude seriously lets get this thread back on topic...so anyone else know of any large rigs that we can compare this too....


----------



## TheAfterAffect

No need to compare it to anything.


As its already been stated, Their community saw a need for it, They obtained the money for it, and they have it. 


There is no need to compare it to anything else becuase all you are then doing is starting a new argument.

My Squad has much large equipment, you guys can pull up the pics I posted a while ago on my squads equipment, I dont see the need to post it again. Yes we have a rescue like that, Yes its Larger, No it doesnt have 4 sirens, and yes, Our rigs are big too.

That simple, We have a need for it, Our community supported us, It gets the job done VERY Effectively.


----------



## HasTy

not quite what I meant... I meant compare what it carries versus other rigs of this magnitude....


----------



## AJ Hidell

TheAfterAffect said:


> As its already been stated, Their community saw a need for it, They obtained the money for it, and they have it.


Just because it has "been stated" does not make it so.  I have seen no convincing evidence that "their community" knew what they were buying, other than a new ambulance.  Was the community truly given input into the purchase?  I seriously doubt that, in retrospect, if the community were given the facts, they would have supported this purchase.  In fact, I would almost guarantee that they would not.  As liberal and backwards as WI is, they still don't like their money flushed away needlessly anymore than any other American does.


----------



## medic417

TheAfterAffect said:


> No need to compare it to anything.
> 
> 
> As its already been stated, Their community saw a need for it, They obtained the money for it, and they have it.
> 
> 
> There is no need to compare it to anything else becuase all you are then doing is starting a new argument.
> 
> My Squad has much large equipment, you guys can pull up the pics I posted a while ago on my squads equipment, I dont see the need to post it again. Yes we have a rescue like that, Yes its Larger, No it doesnt have 4 sirens, and yes, Our rigs are big too.
> 
> That simple, We have a need for it, Our community supported us, It gets the job done VERY Effectively.



Why are you disrespecting another member that was trying to get back on track.  TylerHastings asked a question that is pertinent to this discusion.  Despite how I feel the money was wasted does not matter someone with a legit question gets jumped on by you.  I definitly feel he deserves an apology.  

TylerHastings  there used to be trauma hawk ambulance that was big.  Not sure if they still make them.


----------



## HasTy

I am not around big rigs that often I mean the Ford Type I's seem big to me I only worked in them for three weeks before we got all new type II sprinters and was just looking for some information on the big units....


----------



## Foxbat

http://www.youngstownfire.com/forum...258349b8a7281572&topic=1355.msg41553#msg41553
This one is probably the most expensive ground ambulance.


----------



## medic417

Man fox bring back nightmares.  I hate those squampers.


----------



## TheAfterAffect

Rescue 976 (Patient transport capable, Though we never do, Its used mainly for rehab for Firefighters/Cops/EMS):











Rig 62:
2005 GMC 5500 Rescue Ambulance





Rig 61:
2005 GMC 5500 Rescue Ambulance






Rig 58:
2001 Freightliner Rescue Ambulance





Rig 57:
Freightliner Rescue Ambulance





Rig 56:
Freightliner Rescue Ambulance


----------



## medic417

TheAfterAffect said:


> Freightliner Rescue Ambulance



Who built the patient compartment on your Freightliners?


----------



## medicdan

I think I asked this the last time you posted those pictures, but I dont think I got an answer... on the first unit, Rescue 976, is the picture viewed from the side? Does it load from the side? Is there patient care equipment in that compartment? A Main O2 accessible there? Suction? Traction splint, etc? I presume its BLS... Is it certified as an Ambulance? Is it possible for the driver and attendant to speak (via intercom)?


----------



## Anomalous

I haven't seen any comments yet about the color.  Maybe that's why they have so many sirens.  Sneak up behind them and then blast away with all four. It does seem like an unusual choice when you would think they would go for something hi-viz.


----------



## TheAfterAffect

emt.dan said:


> I think I asked this the last time you posted those pictures, but I dont think I got an answer... on the first unit, Rescue 976, is the picture viewed from the side? Does it load from the side? Is there patient care equipment in that compartment? A Main O2 accessible there? Suction? Traction splint, etc? I presume its BLS... Is it certified as an Ambulance? Is it possible for the driver and attendant to speak (via intercom)?



Yes, thats a Side View, It loads from the side also. Yes, It is a fully equipped BLS Compartment capable of O2, Suction, Traction, yadda yadda 

Yes, It is certified in NJ by the NJSFAC. And yes, the driver and the attendant can speak via Headset or they can just literally walk up through the command center if the PT is stable. 

Again though, This truck is a last last last last last resort. It is only used as a rehab really at long term MCI's, Fires, etc. Trying to back this thing up into an Hospital ER Bay would look kinda funny I think. (This is all in reference to the PT Compartment, The truck itself is used for many other uses as was described in a previous post)


As for the Compartments on the Freightliners, I dont know, But ill find out.


----------



## medic417

TheAfterAffect said:


> As for the Compartments on the Freightliners, I dont know, But ill find out.



Thanks.  Years ago I worked with a service that had Freightliner chassis the Patient compartment was nice to work in as was so big.


----------



## HasTy

Looking at those almost wants me to go back to our "big" ambulances which were no where near that big...


----------



## marineman

That rescue 976 is pretty sweet. I don't think it could be certified as an ambulance in WI but I like big shiny things since I'm one of those backwards liberals from wisconsin  

Medic417 do you remember the inside height of the patient compartment on your old freightshaker rigs? At 6'4 I'm still trying to find one I can stand up in but those seem promising.


----------



## TheAfterAffect

Im 6'1" and I can stand in those rigs, Yeah, Its a lil Close and getting by the handrails I need to drop down a lil, But you'd deff be alot more comfortable in one of these compared to a Normal one.


----------



## medic417

marineman said:


> That rescue 976 is pretty sweet. I don't think it could be certified as an ambulance in WI but I like big shiny things since I'm one of those backwards liberals from wisconsin
> 
> Medic417 do you remember the inside height of the patient compartment on your old freightshaker rigs? At 6'4 I'm still trying to find one I can stand up in but those seem promising.



I believe it was around 6', maybe a hair more.  I still had to watch my head on the rails and couldn't stand completly straight.  But I could easily take 5 patients.  1 on each squad bench, 1 on cot, 2 hanging.  

Working in them was great but it was hard to get around on rural ranch roads.  Barely fit in gates.  Was slow.  And on a rough road you had to go extremely slow or rupture the air shocks.  Turned out to not be practical for rural EMS.


----------



## Arkymedic

We had a bit of discussion on those a while back if I remember right lol 

quote=medic417;126652]Man fox bring back nightmares. I hate those squampers.[/quote]


----------



## medic417

Arkymedic said:


> We had a bit of discussion on those a while back if I remember right lol
> 
> quote=medic417;126652]Man fox bring back nightmares. I hate those squampers.


[/QUOTE]

Yes I hate squampers.  Or were you meaning to link to a squamper discussion?


----------



## marineman

I can't believe they'd put air shocks on those rigs, they should no we go anywhere and are hard on equipment and those airbags pop pretty easy on the rough stuff. 

Driving semi we still have a few old spring-rides that are the only trucks we send to the quarry.


----------



## medic417

marineman said:


> I can't believe they'd put air shocks on those rigs, they should no we go anywhere and are hard on equipment and those airbags pop pretty easy on the rough stuff.
> 
> Driving semi we still have a few old spring-rides that are the only trucks we send to the quarry.




Yup w/o airshocks even going down the higway at speed limit you can't do any work on patient as to rough a ride.  With the air shocks on highway better still not worth it though.  Still prefer my type 1, much smoother ride.


----------



## Arkymedic

I was refering to some previous threads regarding squampers and also was recalling the nice fierce discussion we had when Chris Kendall posted his pics originally. I believe eventually the thread was locked if I remember right. 

Yes I hate squampers. Or were you meaning to link to a squamper discussion?[/quote]


----------



## RDUNNE

jrm818 said:


> good lord, i bet there are still 2, 3 patients easy who are still lost wandering around in that beast.  Maybe some day they'll find the way out...
> 
> But still..someone's is always bigger....
> 
> http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/06/phat-ambulance.jpg



i want one!!!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

OMG, this just proves that as a society we are way too fat.  How big are we that we need to be transported to the hospital in a semi-truck?


----------



## Genaio

I know this thread is old, but I would like to give anyone who cares an update:  I work at the Level 1 hospital ER near Mt. Horeb and work as a medic in Dane Co.  FDMH got rid of this monstrosity because it couldn't drive into any of the ambulance bays at the hospitals in Madison.  They got a normal sized Type 1 after their old fire chief passed away.  Their old chief's nickname was "Fire Truck Chuck", and true to his nickname, he liked big fire trucks and was the motivator behind the large apparatus choices.


----------



## treckker

at one of my jobs we have a fire-medic unit. it sits on a F550. It has everything a squad would have on it minus the hose and water. The medic and EMT are cross trained in Fire Fighting, and Vehicle extrication. The truck functions as manpower/medic on fire scenes and if there is a MVC it will respond along with the medic unit in that district.


----------

